# Question about Natural Balance Foods



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I bought Gigi the NB Sweet potato and venison kibble and I noticed that it had very large pieces. The lady at the store told me it only comes in one size so I thought it would be small enough since many members' malts eat it. Those pieces were very big and hard for my Gigi(4lbs). We have used the duck and potato small bites before. We just wanted to rotate her food so she wouldn't get tired of just one kind. 

We got the NB Ultra premium food today because it was the only other food NB makes for small breeds but haven't opened it yet. Does anyone use that food?

I really wanted to try the sweet potato and venison. For those of you who use that kind, did your maltie think it was too big?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 2 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784924


> I bought Gigi the NB Sweet potato and venison kibble and I noticed that it had very large pieces. The lady at the store told me it only comes in one size so I thought it would be small enough since many members' malts eat it. Those pieces were very big and hard for my Gigi(4lbs). We have used the duck and potato small bites before. We just wanted to rotate her food so she wouldn't get tired of just one kind.
> 
> We got the NB Ultra premium food today because it was the only other food NB makes for small breeds but haven't opened it yet. Does anyone use that food?
> 
> I really wanted to try the sweet potato and venison. For those of you who use that kind, did your maltie think it was too big?[/B]



Briana what I have heard people do is put it in a baggie and crush it a bit with the bottom of a glass to make the pieces smaller or you can also put them in a hand held chopper.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Both my girls are on the NB Sweet Potato and Vension. Abbie (whose 3 lbs) doesn't have any problems chewing it the kibble and I don't break it up or anything. Maggie and Abbie are doing so great on the NB Sweet Potato and Vension, I couldn't be happier.

Instead of rotating food, I add organic fruits and veggie to the girls kibble and give them NB Sweet Potato and Venison wet food to keep them interested and eating well.

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 2 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784924


> I really wanted to try the sweet potato and venison. For those of you who use that kind, did your maltie think it was too big?[/B]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to also feed London the NB Potato & Duck Small Bites but wanted to switch to the Sweet Potato & Venison badly for a couple of different reasons. For the first day, London seemed to eat a lot slower because she was having to crunch the larger kibbles more, but after a couple of meals, she was eating at the same speed just about. It's just a matter of them adapting to the larger size, I think. At least give Gigi a chance to get used to the new size before changing again -- they shouldn't be too hard for her to crunch. London eats them fine now, although I do wish someday they will come out with the Small Bites in Sweet Potato & Venison.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I home cook now, but do supplement and feed NB Venison when we travel. I usually grind with food processor, but Casanova could eat the big pieces too. I just run through food processor b/c he doesn't chew very much and I don't want him to swallow such big pieces...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine do fine with the pieces...I wish Soda would take more time eating. Inhaling the food isn't food.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is on small bites Duck & Potato. I never knew they didn't make the small bites for the venison :huh: 
That is weird, I wonder why?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was afraid to try the sweet potato thinking it would cause tear stains.....but, I guess it doesn't.

Hummmm, maybe I'll try it next time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 2 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784953


> Mine do fine with the pieces...I wish Soda would take more time eating. Inhaling the food isn't food.[/B]


we have that same problem. The first two days we have the venison I thought it was God's gift to me since it increased Hunter's eating time from 10 seconds to 25 seconds. But, within 3 days we were back down to 10 seconds - I doubt he even tastes his food


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually put a couple tennis ball in Soda's food or refrigerated a little canned to the bottom of a metal bowl LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Jackie

Thanks ladies for all your help!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

it took dex a day or two to get used to the bigger pieces- now he wolfs it down just like he did with smaller kibble


----------

